# Dyed Pen Blanks Giveaway



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2018)

Since I figured out @gman2431 's giveaway before anyone else got in on the fun, I thought I'd run a giveaway of my own.

Rules are simple:

1. Pick a random number between 1 and 300 and post it here. No going back and editing your post after picking a number. If I see that your post with number choice has been edited, your post will be disqualified.

2. Include in your post your best  or Stoopid Islander or Short Greek-Texan joke.

3. I'll run this through April 30th, midnight CST. I won't be around on the 30th, and likely too tired to stay up that night for the end, so sometime on (or around) May 1st, I'll use a random number generator to pick a random number between 1 and 300. Closest to that number wins.

4. I'll cover shipping to anywhere in the US. International will need to cover the difference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 25, 2018)

76
Dirty Joke: Beware: You have been warned! 

A white horse jumped into a mud puddle. LOL

Sorry, that was baaaadddd.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 25, 2018)

91


 and *Stoopid Islander * and *Short Greek-Texan* ----- ENOUGH SAID they are all jokes!! LOL I kill myself sometimes LOL

Reactions: Funny 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 25, 2018)

22 

Cool Matt!


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2018)

239

How many Stoopid Islanders does it take to change a lightbulb?

Nobody knows because they are all too busy hiding in the bomb shelter to change it!!!


You didn't really think I was going to tell a short Greek Texan joke did you?????

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## jasonb (Apr 25, 2018)

134

New signs for the islander.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 25, 2018)

223
What did the short Greek Texan get on his SAT?


DROOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> 223
> What did the short Greek Texan get on his SAT?
> 
> 
> DROOL



As soon as I can get to that button.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 25, 2018)

Glad the "button" is chone the top shelf!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 25, 2018)

13

There once was an  from Washington.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 25, 2018)

143


Two men debate whether Hawaii is pronounced “HaVaii” or “HaWaii.”
They ask a passerby, who answers “Havaii.”

“Thank you,” says the satisfied first man.

“You’re velcome,” replies the passerby.




..............


Say what you like about Tony, at least he won't look down on you...

..........

Some guy crashed into the back of Tony's car at the lights today.
So Tony jumped out of his truck and said, "I'm not happy!"
The guy who hit his truck said, "Well which one are you then?"

............

I played a round of miniature golf with Tony yesterday.
Or as he called it, golf...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> 143
> 
> 
> Two men debate whether Hawaii is pronounced “HaVaii” or “HaWaii.”
> ...



Good one Marc, but you left out the .


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 26, 2018)

201

On the first day of college, the dean addressed the students. "The female dormitory," he said, "will be out of bounds for all male students, and the male dormitory will be out of bounds for all female students. Anybody caught breaking this rule will be fined $20 for the first time, $60 for the second time, and $150 for the third time. Any questions?" 

Tony yelled out, "How much for a season ticket?"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> Good one Marc, but you left out the .



Did I? Awe.....


----------



## Sprung (Apr 28, 2018)

There's gotta be more people who want some free pen blanks than this, lol!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 28, 2018)

Sprung said:


> There's gotta be more people who want some free pen blanks than this, lol!


What I have run into is the people don't want free stuff. They think something is wrong with it. Crazy... If you had charged even $10, people here would be all over it.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 28, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> What I have run into is the people don't want free stuff. They think something is wrong with it. Crazy... If you had charged even $10, people here would be all over it.



It's possible, though it's also possible some may just have not seen the post. I know we've got lots of turners here and giveaways like this usually go over well.

But, hey, if no one else enters, it increases your chances!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 28, 2018)

Sprung said:


> It's possible, though it's also possible some may just have not seen the post. I know we've got lots of turners here and giveaways like this usually go over well.
> 
> But, hey, if no one else enters, it increases your chances!


Agree. Hard to find posts when only the five most recents show on the home page. They turn over every few minutes so posts disappear from sight quickly. And most members don't go searching for recent posts.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 28, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Agree. Hard to find posts when only the five most recents show on the home page. They turn over every few minutes so posts disappear from sight quickly. And most members don't go searching for recent posts.



I like to use the New Posts link at the top of the page - gives a listing of all the new posts since the last time I was on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2018)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Agree. Hard to find posts when only the five most recents show on the home page. They turn over every few minutes so posts disappear from sight quickly. And most members don't go searching for recent posts.



That's what I was going to say Matt. I've found that to be the most effective way to find new posts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (May 1, 2018)

Random.org gave me a random number of 122.



 

So the winner is @jasonb 



jasonb said:


> 134



Congrats, Jason! Please send me your address in a PM so I can send them on their way!

Thanks to everyone who played along!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 1, 2018)

Cool Matt!! 

Too bad these don't gather the interest they used to..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks Matt!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 1, 2018)

It was fun! I'll have to do it again sometime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jasonb (May 1, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Random.org gave me a random number of 122.
> 
> View attachment 146561
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## jasonb (May 7, 2018)

jasonb said:


> View attachment 146567



Got the blanks over the weekend. They look great, can't wait to get em round and post after pictures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (May 7, 2018)

jasonb said:


> Got the blanks over the weekend. They look great, can't wait to get em round and post after pictures.



Good to hear! Will look forward to pics.


----------

